

Transient Attributes for High-Level Understanding and Editing of Outdoor Scenes - BrownCS
http://transattr.cs.brown.edu/

======
jawns
The blog post gives a brief summary, but if you want to view a demo of the
technology, or view higher-res images, skip the blog post and go to the actual
paper:

[http://transattr.cs.brown.edu](http://transattr.cs.brown.edu)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Url changed to this from [http://blog.cs.brown.edu/2014/08/12/photo-
editing-algorithm-...](http://blog.cs.brown.edu/2014/08/12/photo-editing-
algorithm-changes-weather-seasons-automatically/).

